# html seite in css boxmodell anzeigen



## darkmana (2. November 2007)

Hallo, bin voller newbie und find da absolut keinen tipp.

Habe per css ein boxmodell erstellt und nun möchte ich im mittleren feld zb. eine html seite anzeigen! Geht das überhaupt? schrift kein problem.

hier mal ein beispiel :http://www.thailovely.de/thai24/index.htm

im gelben feld soll eine Komplette Homepage seite zb.test.htm erscheinen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Maik (2. November 2007)

Hi,

entweder verwendest du auf HTML-Basis einen iFrame, um darin das Dokument anzuzeigen, oder du verwendest, wenn vorhanden, eine serverseitige Scriptsprache wie beispielsweise PHP, um die Inhalte dynamisch in das DIV zu laden.


----------



## darkmana (2. November 2007)

danke für die schnelle antwort, meinst du so?zb.


```
<body>
<div id="inhalt">
<iframe src="www.thailovely.de" width="100%" height="100%" ></iframe>
</div>
```

t leider nicht bei mir was ist falsch?
per Php ist auch ne lösung hat jemant ein script dafür?

Gruss


----------



## Maik (2. November 2007)

Versuch es mal hiermit:


```
body{
height:100%;
margin:2%;
padding:0;
border:0;
background-color:#660000;
}
#inhalt {
width:50%;
height:100%;
background-color:#ffff00;
}
```

In den PHP-Tutorials findest du hierzu diverse Beispiele, Stichwort: "index.php?section=links".


----------

